# Kleines Beispiel zur JExcel API



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines Beispiel wie man mit der JExcel-API: 
http://jexcelapi.sourceforge.net/
unterschiedliche Zellen-Formate in ein Excel-Spreadsheet schreiben kann.

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;
import java.util.Date;

import jxl.Workbook;
import jxl.write.DateFormats;
import jxl.write.DateTime;
import jxl.write.Label;
import jxl.write.Number;
import jxl.write.NumberFormats;
import jxl.write.WritableCellFormat;
import jxl.write.WritableSheet;
import jxl.write.WritableWorkbook;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class JExcelExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

        WritableWorkbook workbook = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File(
                "c:/test-jexcel1.xls"));
        WritableSheet testSheet = workbook.createSheet("test", 0);
        int currentColumn = 0;
        int currentRow = 0;

        WritableCellFormat numberFormat = new WritableCellFormat(
                NumberFormats.FLOAT);
        Number number = new Number(currentColumn++, currentRow, 12345.0,
                numberFormat);
        testSheet.addCell(number);

        testSheet.addCell(new Label(currentColumn++, currentRow, "TEST"));

        WritableCellFormat dateFormat = new WritableCellFormat(
                DateFormats.DEFAULT);
        DateTime dateCell = new DateTime(currentColumn++, currentRow,
                new Date(), dateFormat);
        testSheet.addCell(dateCell);

        workbook.write();
        workbook.close();

    }

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## bastien (4. September 2007)

Bevor ich mir die API downloade würde ich gerne wissen von dir ob ich mit dieser JExel APi eine JTable mit farbtexten und Checkboxen in der 1. Column exportieren kann in das .xls format?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

also mit JExcel API kannst du auf jeden Fall Zellen einfärben. Wie du jedoch damit spezielle Controls wie eine CheckBox in einer Excel Tabelle anzeigen kannst weis ich nicht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## jorgeHX (11. September 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
das Beispiel hilft mir schon etwas weiter.
An einer Stelle muss ich aber keine Daten von der Exceldatei auslesen, sondern ich will lediglich die Exceldatei, so wie sie ist auf einer Componente anzeigen und anschließénd ausdrucken.

Geht das irgendwie ohne dass ich jede Zeile einzelnd auslese? Immmerhin hat die Exceldatei bereits schöne Formatierungen etc., die beibehalten werden sollen.

Kann ich, wenn ich mein Workbook erzeuge und dann die erste Seite lese nicht einfach das Gesamtpaket anzeigen?

Workbook workbook = Workbook.getWorkbook(new File("Test.xls"));
Sheet sheet = workbook.getSheet(0);


Hoffentlich kannst du oder jemand anderes weiterhelfen. 
Vielen herzlichen Dank,
JP


----------

